# Grand Timber Lodge in Breckenridge versus Timber Lodge in Tahoe?



## pacman777 (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm a bit confused on why Marriott would name two separate timeshares with similar names. Grand Timber Lodge is in Breckenridge which does not appear to part of MVC while Timber Lodge is in Lake Tahoe and is part of MVC.  I'm considering buying a resale ski week at GRAND Timber Lodge in Breck. I'm assuming there are not much advantages for resale owners other than just being able to reserve a ski week. A few questions:

1. Will a resale owner have the same priority as any other MVC owners in being able to book a home resort week?  
2. What are some disadvantages for purchasing resale at non-MVC timeshare property other than not getting points and trading within MVC system?
3. Is there ROFR on this property? If so, what is typical resale price for 2BR Ski week?


----------



## chrono88 (Sep 4, 2015)

Grand Timber Lodge in Breckenridge is not affiliated or associated with or built by Marriott. I would recommend asking your questions about Grand Timber Lodge in the West Coast forum.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 4, 2015)

Chrono is right, Marriott's resort in Breckenridge is Mountain Valley Lodge and Grand Timber Lodge has no affiliation with Marriott.  I'm moving the thread to the US - West Coast Timesharing forum as suggested.


----------



## Marathoner (Sep 5, 2015)

pacman777 said:


> I'm considering buying a resale ski week at GRAND Timber Lodge in Breck. I'm assuming there are not much advantages for resale owners other than just being able to reserve a ski week. A few questions:
> 
> 1. Will a resale owner have the same priority as any other MVC owners in being able to book a home resort week?
> 2. What are some disadvantages for purchasing resale at non-MVC timeshare property other than not getting points and trading within MVC system?
> 3. Is there ROFR on this property? If so, what is typical resale price for 2BR Ski week?



 GTR was built and managed by a local developer, Breckenridge Grand Vacations (BGV).  They also have developed several other timeshares in Breck: Gold Point, Grand Lodge at Peak 7, and a new development still under construction, Grand Colorado at Peak 8.  I am not an owner but have stayed at their resorts and did make some resale offers to buy a fixed week.  Maintenance fee at a BGV resort is very good considering that these are ski-in/out lodges and they have a proven track record of maintaining their properties well over time.

1.  Yes, resale owners and developers owners have the same privileges.  In fact, I believe resale owners also have day use rights at this property.  This is not the case with BGV's newer properties.

2.  Since GTR is not affiliated with Marriott, GTR owners are not allowed to trade with Marriott resorts in II during the Marriott 21-day preference period.

3.  Yes, there is ROFR on GTR.  Resale prices at annual winter fixed weeks at GTR is over 20k.


----------



## ondeadlin (Sep 5, 2015)

Marathoner said:


> 3.  Yes, there is ROFR on GTR.  Resale prices at annual winter fixed weeks at GTR is over 20k.



The resale price quoted here is not accurate.  Annual two bedroom winter weeks at both Grand Timber Lodge and Timber Lodge can be had for less than $10,000.  Grand Timber Lodge is pretty aggressive in exercising ROFR for prices below $8,000.

Also, yes, while resale buyers are treated the same as developer purchasers at Grand Timber Lodge, they are not at Grand Lodge at Peak 7.  They do not get day privileges currently, although I believe they will once all developer sales are complete.


----------



## Marathoner (Sep 5, 2015)

ondeadlin said:


> The resale price quoted here is not accurate.  Annual two bedroom winter weeks at both Grand Timber Lodge and Timber Lodge can be had for less than $10,000.  Grand Timber Lodge is pretty aggressive in exercising ROFR for prices below $8,000.



I did a decent amount of research and I could not find any fixed Presidents Week under 20k.  That said, I did not buy at that price because that weeks price is not commensurate with value, from my perspective.


----------



## ondeadlin (Sep 5, 2015)

Marathoner said:


> I did a decent amount of research and I could not find any fixed Presidents Week under 20k.  That said, I did not buy at that price because that weeks price is not commensurate with value, from my perspective.



My bad here.  I did not notice you had said fixed.  I think you could do better than $20k on a fixed Presidents Week, but obviously you'd need to be patient.


----------



## pacman777 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks all for the replies and additional info on Grand Timber Lodge. For some reason I got totally mixed up thinking GTR was a Marriott Property. I think I saw posts in the Marriott forum about Timber Lodge in Lake Tahoe and got mixed up. 

Based on a post it seems reservations are not on a First come first serve basis but some other method which is a detracter for me. Anyone know what a 2BR ski season week originally sold for from the developer?


----------

